

Many to Many, 28th May [London, UK] - hafabnew

The next Many to Many is on the 28th of May.<p>Many to Many is a slightly different type of tech event. Instead of the traditional &#x27;one person talks to audience&#x27; format, Many to Many aims to foster group discussion. There are 3 discussions topics per event, each discussion leader opens with a short (5m max) intro, before opening up to a half-hour group discussion.<p>The idea is that everyone shares their experiences, asks questions and learns from each other. We&#x27;ve been running this event for almost a year, and have had some amazingly positive feedback.<p>This format evolved from us attending other tech events and finding often the most valuable parts of (e.g.) a presentation about technology X were in the questions and discussions at the end of each talk - except this time was often cut off in order to make room for the next talk. So we decided to make an event entirely about the discussions &amp; questions.<p>The event is mainly aimed at engineers&#x2F;tech people who are interested in web&#x2F;mobile startups in London, but we happily get designers&#x2F;product people attending and leading discussions too! The event is free, and being a startup event, naturally pizza, beer and soft drinks are all provided :).<p>The next event is on the 28th of May, in Shoreditch, London, UK. The leaders and discussion topics:<p>- Sam Phillips (eBay) - &quot;Giving and receiving feedback&quot;<p>- Ollie Glass (Makeshift.io): &quot;Turning hacks into products&quot;<p>- Nicholas Skehin (Citymapper) - [topic TBC]<p>If this sounds like fun, please join the announce list on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.manytomany.co.uk&#x2F; , and I&#x27;ll send over details of how to get a ticket.<p>We cap the number of people that attend in order to keep the conversation high quality. If we get oversubscribed, we draw randomly for tickets. I&#x27;ll be allocating tickets soon, so please do sign up ASAP<p>Cheers,<p>Tom<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;many_to_many
======
ljf
Sounds awesome.

Clickable link: [http://www.manytomany.co.uk/](http://www.manytomany.co.uk/)

~~~
hafabnew
Thanks! Beat me to it :).

------
lotsofcows
What time?

